# You Know You're Old



## IBRRHOBO (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah, so my birthday is this month and a funny thing happened. i'm sure everyone has heard all the life insurance commercials that start off, "...if you were born between 1928 and 19...." well, they had one today that had the year i was born in. that has always been my determination of being old! 
:crew:


----------



## logan714 (Oct 17, 2009)

that one has been playing for 6 years for me It sucks

logan


----------

